# Marés vivas mais fortes dos últimos 25 anos em Outubro.



## madzoid (2 Out 2006 às 02:17)

Marés vivas mais fortes dos últimos 25 anos vai ocorrer neste Outubro.

Já tinha visto na sic sobre isto e fiquei curioso, em principio vai ocorrer para o proximo fim de semana entre 7 e 8 Outubro 2006.

http://www.correiomanha.pt/noticia.asp?id=216337&p=22&idselect=219&idCanal=219

Não sei se ligam a este fenomeno mas fica o registo.


----------



## Luis França (2 Out 2006 às 02:48)

Já tenho tudo a postos para a reportagem no dia 8 de Outubro, pois é Lua Cheia, a maré alta deve ser entre as 16 e 17:30 (a confirmar) e se vier uma tempestade com baixas pressões, aí é que o quadro fica mm composto: o mar ainda vai subir mais (e a maré-baixa vai ser bem escorrida!) e atenção à orla costeira  com estes factores todos possivelmente vão molhar os pés.
Mesmo que seja de madrugada estarei lá (quase curado duma faringite) - é que um acontecimento destes não é para se perder. O mar já começou a subir ontem ...


----------



## Seringador (2 Out 2006 às 12:28)

Os Britânicos é que vão levar com a força toda, isto também ajudado pelos restos do Isaac 
vamos certamente ver notícias desse evento, i.e. se coincidir e tudo indica que existe essa possibilidade


----------



## dj_alex (2 Out 2006 às 12:51)

Luis França disse:


> Já tenho tudo a postos para a reportagem no dia 8 de Outubro, pois é Lua Cheia, a maré alta deve ser entre as 16 e 17:30 (a confirmar) e se vier uma tempestade com baixas pressões, aí é que o quadro fica mm composto: o mar ainda vai subir mais (e a maré-baixa vai ser bem escorrida!) e atenção à orla costeira  com estes factores todos possivelmente vão molhar os pés.
> Mesmo que seja de madrugada estarei lá (quase curado duma faringite) - é que um acontecimento destes não é para se perder. O mar já começou a subir ontem ...



Não vou estar nesse fim da semana na tua zona luis   Pena, porque podia combinar qql coisa ctg  

Fica para a proxima....Viste as ondas este fds?? Bem fixes... As melhoras


----------



## Seringador (2 Out 2006 às 15:25)

Vai ser a Lua Cheia mais próxima do Perigeu e do equinócio de Outono, pelo que será ligeiramente maior

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvest_moon


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2006 às 13:21)

Esta tarde vou até a beira mar ver essa maré levo maquina fotográfica se se justificar depois posto umas fotos  É pena não termos nenhuma tempestade em cima ou ao largo seria a cereja no topo do bolo


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2006 às 19:27)

Tirei astas fotos esta tarde a água tinha mais de um metro a mais do que o normal imaginem se tivesse temporal!!!


----------



## duncan (9 Out 2006 às 00:26)

miguel disse:


> Tirei astas fotos esta tarde a água tinha mais de um metro a mais do que o normal imaginem se tivesse temporal!!!



Segundo as previsões do IM o tempo vai piorar na terça, com chuva, depois se cumprirem estas previsoes, vou espreitar o rio Sado para ver se acontece algo de interessante.


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Out 2006 às 00:57)

miguel disse:


> Tirei astas fotos esta tarde a água tinha mais de um metro a mais do que o normal imaginem se tivesse temporal!!!



Até que enfim vejo fotos das tais marés vivas!  
Miguel fiquei com uma dúvida, atiraste-te para dentro de água para fazeres as 2 fotos!?


----------



## dj_alex (9 Out 2006 às 10:42)

Bem fixes as fotos


----------



## Seringador (9 Out 2006 às 12:02)

miguel disse:


> Tirei astas fotos esta tarde a água tinha mais de um metro a mais do que o normal imaginem se tivesse temporal!!!
> 
> Bom registo Miguel!
> Se viesse um temporal já se esperava uma reacção em vez de prevenção


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2006 às 13:22)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Até que enfim vejo fotos das tais marés vivas!
> Miguel fiquei com uma dúvida, atiraste-te para dentro de água para fazeres as 2 fotos!?



 Não, aquilo tem ali um cais onde atraca um barco e tem uma ponte foi dessa ponte que tirei as fotos


----------



## Luis França (10 Out 2006 às 12:16)

Na região onde estava não se notou nada de anormal (aparentemente). Ainda por cima a praia estava bem carregada de areia, o mar estava glass e umas onditas (vaga morta). Como não houve subida exagerada resolvi tomar banho na quela piscina com a maré cheia. Fui celebrar para dentro de água  (Alex nem sabes o que perdeste) : a água estava a 20-21º morninha, calor cá fora q.b. e estive 1:30 h lá dentro com mais uns malucos como eu. O melhor banho do Outono...
Ontem, enquanto o pessoal foi trabalhar, o aspecto da praia era este... nhamnham...


----------



## Luis França (10 Out 2006 às 12:30)

Sem esquecer  que estava um belíssimo halo solar de 22º


----------



## dj_alex (10 Out 2006 às 14:17)

Luis França disse:


> (Alex nem sabes o que perdeste) : a água estava a 20-21º morninha, calor cá fora q.b. e estive 1:30 h lá dentro com mais uns malucos como eu. O melhor banho do Outono...
> Ontem, enquanto o pessoal foi trabalhar, o aspecto da praia era este... nhamnham...



Não quero saber....


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Out 2006 às 14:21)

Belo halo solar sim senhor bonita foto! E esse truque do punho


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Out 2006 às 14:24)

Luis França disse:


> Sem esquecer  que estava um belíssimo halo solar de 22º



n consigo ver a imagem


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Out 2006 às 14:27)

Bruno Campos disse:


> n consigo ver a imagem



Pois eu tb não consigo ver as imagens que o Luis posta aqui e que ele coloca lá no blog dele. Mas copio o endereço da mesma e abri noutra página do browser e resolve.

Ora segue lá aqui o link e vais ver que a consegues visualizar!  
*Foto do Halo*


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Out 2006 às 14:44)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pois eu tb não consigo ver as imagens que o Luis posta aqui e que ele coloca lá no blog dele. Mas copio o endereço da mesma e abri noutra página do browser e resolve.
> 
> Ora segue lá aqui o link e vais ver que a consegues visualizar!
> *Foto do Halo*





Bela dica  
já consegui ver... uma bela técnica... e aagora fez-me lembrar uma foto q tirei há uns anos...  amanha coloco-a aqui


----------

